# Confused (barons)



## SIXTO (Mar 4, 2007)

I was just reading the directions for my hightest. I am a little confused about stage 3 step 2. Prepare your priming syrup by dissolving the sugar in 500 ml of boiling water. Where do I get my priming syrup and what is it? 


Very Very new to making beer. This is my first batch..


----------



## Wade E (Mar 4, 2007)

Corn Sugar! George sells it as I would imagine any beer or wine making
supply store would. You could probably even get it from your grocery
store.


----------



## Dean (Mar 4, 2007)

Yup, corn sugar in boiling water creates "Priming syrup". Corn sugar is easily eaten by the yeast and is used to carbonate the beer in the bottle.


----------



## SIXTO (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks guys


----------



## Wade E (Mar 4, 2007)

Corn sugar is also used to prime sparkling wine and that is the only
reason I knew that answer, but I will be starting a beer kit as soon as
it warms up. I just bought 1 bought 1. Can you use the primary buckets
used for wine or should I go out and get 2 buckets and just use these
for beer?


----------



## masta (Mar 4, 2007)

You need a different primary since you will never get the hop smell out of the plastic. Even though most beer kits and batches are 5 gallons and a 6.5 gal will work I *strongly *suggest gettinga 7.9 gal primary with a spigot since the extra head space is needed for stirring and foaming and the spigot makes the racking to glass a breezelike with wine.


----------



## ScubaDon (Mar 4, 2007)

My input is just that, My input but,
I always put a teaspoon of priming suger directly into each drybottle using a funnel before bottling beer. I have never had a problem at all with proper carbonation. Pop a top and hear it pop and even see a little blue smoke. Best beer in town. 
but,
Always keep my wine making equipment seperate from my beer making equipment. All of it!


----------



## Wade E (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks guys.The brew kits come with two plastic buckets, is this okay
or should I buy them seperately to get the glass secondary.


----------



## docbee (Mar 4, 2007)

usually those kits come with 6.5 gal buckets. One with a lid for your primary and the other with a spigot as your bottling bucket. I haven't had any problems using the 6.5 gal buckets for the primary. I have not used the one with the spigot because when I am racking after the primary fermentation I want to get as much volume as possible into the secondary and I seem to be able to accomplish this with my autosiphon rather than using the spigot in the bucket. 


It would be better to have a glass carboy for your secondary. the bottling bucket I have used with both beer and wine since neither stays in the bucket that long no odors are found in that bucket. I also have found that soaking my beer primaries with the sanatizer strenght K Meta over night with 1 gal in the bucket the odors are almost completely gone.*Edited by: docbee *


----------



## Wade E (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks doc!


----------



## SIXTO (Mar 18, 2007)

I just looked at my sticky label of my high test and it says 04010805


Is this too old?


----------



## OldWino1 (Jun 10, 2007)

Is there a receipe for priming syrup made from Karo white corn syrup? Just asking a question just an OldWine maker.


----------

